# Originals Contest and the Voting being reset and  yeah...



## electrostars (Jan 29, 2008)

MAC replied to my letter concerning the contest, the reply can be found here:
http://specktra.net/f179/originals-c...0/#post1005147

I don't know whether this should go here or maybe just in the Chatter forum..if you want it in another forum, please feel free to move it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm going to copy & paste my rant and what not from my entry about this on the MAC Community LJ.
If you guys want to read the actual post and the replies to it from everyone else there. This is the post:
mac_cosmetics: Originals Contest...

We're all bitter over there about some things and the originals contest.. lol.

*Originals Contest...*
Have you guys noticed they changed the whole voting thing on the originals contest..

It now says..

_Contest Notice_
_Through the monitoring of votes for this contest, we have identified duplicate votes. Votes have been reset to eliminate duplicate votes. As a reminder the voting rules are: customers must be signed into their MAC Cosmetics online account; each customer can only vote once per day; and each customer can only vote for each entry once._

You can only vote once for each entry (now). boo! lol. Before, you could vote for an entry once a day..but not anymore..

Oh well..

Speaking of which..if anyone wants to vote for me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

ME ME ME ME ME!!! woo
	


*edit:*
they supposedly "reset" the votes, but the one girl with NO VISIBLE MAKEUP is still winning.
What a load of crap.
How did she even get approved?!

We should all write to MAC's customer service about the #1 entry in the contest..because after reading the replies I've gotten to this entry so far, most of you are *NOT HAPPY* that someone with no VISIBLE makeup is winning. Hello?! It's a make up company..why would you submit an entry where you can't even see the MAKE UP you're wearing(if this person is even wearing any at all) in it. 

*edit(lol) again:*

some of you guys have told me that you're still voting for the same people you've been voting for all along and having it say that you "voted".. yeah I noticed that you could still vote for the same person once a day or whatever..but I also noticed that when you DID vote for that person the # wasn't changing..so you think you're voting, but you're really not.

*EDIT AGAIN!!! LOL!*
I WROTE MAC'S CUSTOMER SERVICE, using the website's form located here:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/customerservice/email.tmpl
	


and this is what I said...


Hello!
I'm writing this "letter" of sorts concerning the ORIGINALS contest that you are currently holding.
A bunch of members of an online MAC Cosmetics community and I believe that the #1 entry to the contest should not even be in the contest. We all think that if it's a make up company that's holding a contest where you have to show that you're original, then your entry should SHOW that you are original, especially with your MAKEUP. It is a contest to win all kinds of mac COSMETIC goodies..and I think anyone who is worthy of winning that prize should be able to SHOW that she wears make up..and is original about it. The #1 entry does not have any VISIBLE MAKEUP SHOWING..and she's still #1? I don't get it and neither does anyone I've talked to about the contest.
We all believe that all of the votes should be RESET to ZERO and let someone who is actually wearing (original) MAKE UP actually win.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erin



soooooo yeah...
what are your thoughts on this? lol.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been following the contest over at MUA as well. I think this is becoming a Public relations disaster for MAC. Little did they realize, by making this a popular vote based contest, that it would bring out the worst in people. I don't doubt people are using bots or fake email addys to pump up their votes. I also don't doubt that MAC's IT people running the contest web site aren't sophisticated enough to figure that out. As I said at MUA, you know something is horribly wrong with the fairness of this contest when Miss No Makeup of No Makeupland is ahead of someone like this, which is truly stunning work.

By the way, I have no entries or anyone that I know in the contest. It just ruffles my feathers to see so much blatant fudging around the rules just for free makeup. Sheesh, get a life you fudgers!

*ETA: I almost forgot, I sent them the following letter several weeks ago:*

MAC Special Promotions Department,



I am a member of Makeup alley, the largest Internet message board
 dedicated to all things beauty-related. Lately there has been much buzz
 about your Originals contest, but unfortunately probably not the kind your
 company would want. People are noticing that there are several issues
 with the contest. First, there is the general perception that no talent
 is required, indeed not even any makeup, judging by one of the current
 top vote getters. That defeats the point of it being a MAC contest,
 doesn't it? Secondly, several people currently have thousands of votes,
 with to be charitable, not very laudable photo entries. Someone on board
 mentioned roving ISPs as a way in which entrants can easily votes many
 hundred of times a day for themselves, which is obviously what they
 have done. This is not generating much warmth among honest MAC fans for
 this contest or the general perception of MAC among board members. In
 fact I would say it is leaving a bad taste in everyones mouth.



I am sending this as a bit of a heads up, so that maybe it can still be
 fixed. It was a great idea and it's unfortunate that there are such
 sad individuals that make stricter guidelines for such an event
 necessary. Also to clarify, I am not an entrant nor will I be. I am just a MAC
 customer who hates seeing such bad feelings generated towards such a
 wonderful idea.



If you are interested in what is going on, I would be more than pleased
 to send you some of the conversations regarding this issue on Makeup
 Alley.



Best regards,

XXXX

*This was their response:*

Hello XXXX:

Thank you for taking the time to email us at M·A·C Cosmetics Online.

Thank you for your comments regarding the "ARE YOU A M·A·C ORIGINAL?"
 Contest.

We appreciate the opportunity to explain that the rules of the contest
 prohibit multiple entries on any single day from being submitted by the
 same person.  The contest rules also disallow voting more than once
 for the same entry by the same person.  Through these rules and a series
 of systemic checks that are performed for votes and entries, we are
 able to ensure that no abuse of the contest can take place.  Please be
 assured that all entrants must strictly adhere to contest rules and
 guidelines and entries or votes submitted that do not meet the
 rules/guidelines will be disqualified.  We are monitoring the contest submissions on
 a continual basis to be sure it meets the requirements set forth in the
 rules.

Thank you for your interest in the "ARE YOU A M·A·C ORIGINAL?"
 Contest.  If we can be of additional assistance, please do not hesitate to
 let us know.

Best regards,


/end of message.


yeah, right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA II: About a week after I, and I'm sure others, sent my email to MAC they put the new rule modifications on the contest main page. Snort, one cannot be cynical enough sometimes.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 29, 2008)

OMG I've never seen that entry..that is insanely awesome!! lol.

but than again there's a million entries..and half of them are HORRIBLE..why did they even APPROVE the bad ones?
there's a lot of photoshopped entries too..uhm..that's not original..that's FAKE. lol.

I'm in the contest, and I try to be "original" when I do my makeup..and I think that my uh "summary" or whatever is a pretty good "reason" or whatever you may for considering myself to be original...am i making any sense at all?
lol.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, I ranted about being frustrated by this same thing myself.  On top of that, everytime I tried to log in and vote (for myself...selfish, I know, but I wanted that prize dammit!!) it said I couldn't!!  Even if I waited more than 24 hours, I would still get a message saying I could only vote once per day.  Excuse me, but there are not 36 hours in a day!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Well I think its fine to have one vote per day, no issue there. But 
A) Let it freaking work--there was several days where I went every day, logged in to vote, and it came up with an error saying only one vote per day. Yea I know that and voted over 24 hours ago so I thought I was safe. Needless to say I've stopped checking it out and voting, the whole thing pisses me off
B) I should be able to use my one vote per day and the same person if I want to. If I know someone or just really like the makeup and think he/she should win, then I should be able to.

The possibility of bots and whatever sneaky things pisses me off too, I'm not even entered or know anyone personally. The thing just frustrated me that I've turned my nose to it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 30, 2008)

I would really like to know what the girl with no make up thinks of all this drama she's causing. I agree with everyone else, though. And, *DEAD* at listing 3 favorite items and she's not wearing any of them.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 30, 2008)

I was expecting in Miss No Makeup's entry, that one of her favorite products is MAC Set powder in Invisible.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, I think its kind of dumb that you can't vote for the same person more than once. if you have one person you'd like to see win, then you should be able to log in and vote for them once a day. Why would you log in the next day to vote for someone else?

Secondly, I agree with that girl who's first. She may be wearing makeup, it doesn't matter. I don't think she should win, thats for sure. But then again, you could say that about a lot of the contestants. I see some of the other most popular contestants and ask "whats so special about their makeup" Some of the people are very artistic and look awesome, but there are others that look A) like they aren't wearing anything B) a hot mess and C) like your average girl

Which theres nothing wrong with i guess. I just wouldn't even get mad at the contest. Its _going_ to be a popularity contest. You are asking people (friends or not) to vote for you. Half of the people aren't voting because "wow their makeup is great", they're voting because the person is posting it all over myspace or because the person is their friend. personally, I didn't think the public was going to vote. I thought MAC was. Which would've made it sooooo much better IMO.

Good luck to you guys!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I would really like to know what the girl with no make up thinks of all this drama she's causing. I agree with everyone else, though. And, *DEAD* at listing 3 favorite items and she's not wearing any of them._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I was expecting in Miss No Makeup's entry, that one of her favorite products is MAC Set powder in Invisible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you guys are killin me!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah a panel of MAC artists would have been great! Good idea!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 30, 2008)

MAC should've determined the 'Original', especially if, when you wear more than 3 eyeshadows, lipstick, and blush, the general public thinks you've gone overboard with your makeup.


----------



## SMMY (Jan 30, 2008)

It's sad that it's been reduced down to just another popularity contest on the Internet, when it could have so much more. People might have gotten really creative and put some effort into it, if there was judging based on the entry and not how many people you know on the Internet. Some people have obviously put a great deal of effort and thought into their entries and it is sad that they won't get acknowledged for their hard work.

I hate to say it, but Stila did a better job of their "Stila Girl of the Month" contest. They actually judge the entries themselves and the winner is chosen both on the image they send in and their written response as to why they should be chosen. Makes a lot more sense than this.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I was expecting in Miss No Makeup's entry, that one of her favorite products is MAC Set powder in Invisible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I would really like to know what the girl with no make up thinks of all this drama she's causing. I agree with everyone else, though. And, *DEAD* at listing 3 favorite items and she's not wearing any of them._

 
LMAAOO!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yah that no makeup girl has been irritating me for a while...I really hope she doesn't win because I mean this girl could have no makeup talent what so ever and if she does shes def. not showing it and I'm pretty sure that someone who is really good at makeup would want MAC to see that...so yah I doubt she does and it sucks for the people who do have true talent that might lose to someone who doesn't


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 30, 2008)

unless mac knows something we dont like that she looks like an alien with 4 heads and the makeup improved her so much to look like my foot or something, then its absolutely unfair to all the other people who 
have entered their best pictures depicting their talent and work. if youre gonna submit a b&w picture that looks like you rolled outta bed, i should have sent in a picture on my toe and sent it in or something.

move out of the way let someone deserving win this.


----------



## redambition (Jan 30, 2008)

<rant on>

some of you need to seriously wake up and listen to what you are saying. i can't believe i'm hearing (reading?) some of the things that are coming out in this thread.

1. MAC is perfectly within their rights to ensure you can't vote for the one entry multiple times. This is normal for login-based website comps - purely to stop a bot/desperate entrant using the one login to vote for themselves as much as possible.

2. Just because you don't like how someone else has done their makeup for this contest doesn't mean that they have no right to be in it or that their entry "should not have been approved". Everyone has different tastes. Your makeup might seem stupid and excessive to them. There is no mention in the rules that you have to be wearing makeup.

3. If that winning chick really isn't wearing any makeup - then that is original, given that most of the other entrants to the contest are wearing a lot of it. Repeat: There is no mention in the rules that you have to be wearing makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Think about it. Original. Doing it your own way. Surely her entry fits? I think it does.

4. just because you think someone is ugly doesn't mean they don't have a right to be in the competition. What makes you the judge? Different people have different perceptions of beauty.

I don't know what it is about these internet competitions. They always turn into nasty slinging matches and claims of "unfair". To be honest, if you don't like the way someone else is running a contest, then don't enter. No one is forcing anyone to enter these things.

</rant off>


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 30, 2008)

Just my own two cents: I totally agree with the whole MAC makeup artists determining the winner rather than the popularity vote.  It's obvious that things like this girl who is in the lead is getting the whole "what the crap" attitude from the rest of us who want to see someone win who is wearing noticeable makeup.  But that doesn't mean she's not wearing makeup in that photo?  I dunno.  I'm starting to think though that we're kind of hopping on the bandwagon to sling crap at her because it's not blatantly obvious that she's wearing any makeup.

That being said, my own -personal- opinion is that she isn't wearing any makeup but I could be wrong.  Do I think she deserves to win?  Not necessarily.  It's hard to judge something like this for me frankly :/  Too bad there can't be youtube video contest entries instead - that would be interesting


----------



## electrostars (Jan 30, 2008)

There's all kinds of PHOTOSHOPPED entries too.
That's not original, that's fake.
I think obvious photoshopped images shouldn't be accepted into the "contest" either..but they are.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_I was expecting in Miss No Makeup's entry, that one of her favorite products is MAC Set powder in Invisible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahahah.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess I don't really care about the girl who's wearing makeup.  My biggest problem with this is that if I want to use my one vote for the same person every day, then I should be able to.  Second, if I only get one vote per day...who cares whether it's been 1 hour or 23 hours since I last voted.  The voting metric should be based on a calendar day, not hours, so that if a person logs in each day to vote it counts.

And I really never thought of MAC as being a company that would sponser a popularity contest, so I agree with others that say they should use Artists to judge based on the photo entries and answers.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_<rant on>

some of you need to seriously wake up and listen to what you are saying. i can't believe i'm hearing (reading?) some of the things that are coming out in this thread.

1. *MAC is perfectly within their rights to ensure you can't vote for the one entry multiple times.* 

2. *Just because you don't like how someone else has done their makeup for this contest doesn't mean that they have no right to be in it or that their entry "should not have been approved".* Everyone has different tastes. Your makeup might seem stupid and excessive to them. *There is no mention in the rules that you have to be wearing makeup.
*
3. If that winning chick really isn't wearing any makeup - then that is original, given that most of the other entrants to the contest are wearing a lot of it. Repeat: There is no mention in the rules that you have to be wearing makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Think about it. Original. Doing it your own way. Surely her entry fits? I think it does.*

4. just because you think someone is ugly doesn't mean they don't have a right to be in the competition. *What makes you the judge? Different people have different perceptions of beauty.
*



</rant off>_

 

thank you.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jan 30, 2008)

My whole sense of the contest...is that MAC really doesn't seem to give a crap about it.

I entered, and they denied my entry because they said I "made statements endorsing products". I /didn't/...I didn't mention any products at all, except for the "list three of your favorite mac products". I wrote to them to ask them to reconsider...and re-read my entry because there was no mention of anything like that.

They didn't even bother to respond.

Another thing that bothers me about the contest...is the fact that anyone who enters late is automatically at a disadvantage. If MAC were judging the contest and the winners, that would be one thing. But this "public voting" nonsense, while maybe good in theory, has proved to be nothing but a disaster. 

It's a shame...this whole contest thing has definitely soured my overall MAC admiration and love. It's just so bloody obvious that they don't really give a crap about it. Why offer something to get us fans excited and then treat it like it's a big bother? Down to the typos on the page, and the form letter responses that don't really deal with the issues directly..... I'm just disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck to you guys who had the fortitude to keep going.


----------



## GreekChick (Jan 30, 2008)

Redambition, I agree with you on some points. I just don't agree with #3. 
Yes, the winning girl IS being original with not wearing any makeup, however, even though the contest rules don't mention it as a necessity, she is still running for a makeup contest. When MAC does an advertisement promoting the natural look or the "no makeup" look, makeup is still there. Lots of it. It just looks natural. 
When you're running for a contest like this, it is common sense to at least wear a bit of makeup, even if you're going for the natural look. This is an "Originals" contest for a makeup company, not a "Take your best black&white original photo" contest. In fact, the only thing that is original in the girl's picture is her hair. Wild and natural. Even though the rules don't mention it, shouldn't she have at least put a bit of effort in her makeup? She could have applied a bit of Chestnut lipliner for example, one of her favorite products, and still make it looks natural. Remember, this isn't a skincare company, it's a makeup company.
 Even though the rules don't mention makeup as a requirement, it is only logical to wear at least A BIT of makeup, even if she was going for the whole natural look.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 1, 2008)

YOU'RE F****G ENTERING A COSMETICS COMPETITION! Oh yes, it's bloody smart to look like you're not wearing ANY of the product that, because this contest is a giant popularity contest instead of something that's rewarding actual skill, innovation, and talent, will be giving you 2000 dollars to spend on...Set Powder? Hell, I really wouldn't have such a problem if the photo were at least of decent quality and color, which isn't that what makeup is all about, being able to express yourself through color, be it naturals or brights? Sorry, grainy, monochrome webcams aren't cutting it for me. 

I am all about my Afro'd, urban princesses, but this is ridiculous. Not to mention there are tons of entries flooding the website that are either duplicates, poorly shot, or trying to play off what the winning girl is doing-or all of the above. 

This was an extremely, lazily managed competition. Let her do her thing though with that 2000 dollars. Maybe she can pawn it for a color camera. 

for the record, I have no entry in the contest, it just sucks to see fellow makeup ARTISTS getting the shaft.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got a reply to my letter from MAC about the contest:

_
Hello Erin:

We are very sorry to learn of your disappointment with the MAC Originals Contest. We appreciate the time you have taken to share your concerns with us. Please be assured that your comments have been forwarded to the appropriate executives for their consideration and review.

The MAC Originals Contest has been modified in accordance with the Contest Rules. We regret that the MAC Originals Contest is unable to be executed as planned due to technical issues which affect the administration of the voting for the Contest. Therefore, all eligible entries received to date will be included in a random drawing to award the prizes. Potential winners will be notified by February 22nd.

We apologize for any disappointment this may cause and thank you for your understanding in this matter.

Best regards,

Heather
MAC Cosmetics Online
Customer Service
_

Looks like Winners are going to be chosen by Random Drawing now instead of Popular vote......


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol...well that'll be a rude awakening to some. When they thought they'd be winning.

I'm sure she'll be awarded something though. theres no way MAC will completely disregard the fact that she had the most votes.


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2008)

We'll see... lol.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wow, just wow!*


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah I posted about it on the last page..I got a response from mac and that's exactly what they said to me. lol.


----------



## soco210 (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw this up on the page when I went to go check (I used to check every day but it just got tiresome looking to see who was voting for themselves the most in the top 5) and they had this posted:
*NOTICE: The MAC Originals Contest has been modified in accordance with the Contest Rules. We regret that the MAC Originals Contest is unable to be executed as planned due to technical issues which affect the administration of the voting for the Contest. All eligible entries received will be included in a random drawing to award the prizes. Potential winners will be notified by February 15. *

I think the random drawing is the best idea at this point.  I'm glad they are doing something rather than just awarding/rewarding the top internet IP scammer lol now everyone has the same fair chance. (hopefully)
Sorry if this was already posted.  I did scan through them but I just woke up so I might not have seen it


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah, I hate to be a "I told you so", but to me, it's obvious that voting fraud was the  reason MAC decided to go the drawing names route. I wish they had gone with a panel of judges instead, as that would have been for fun and eliminated whole question of fraud. At this point, though, a drawing is the best way to go.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_*Wow, just wow!*_

 
Excellent!


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

Wouldn't you love to be a fly on the wall at MAC corporate to find out exactly why the contest was switched to a random drawing? I'm betting it's due to rampant voting fraud, but if I'm wrong and anyone else has the skinny, please correct me.


----------



## redambition (Feb 1, 2008)

i'm betting it's voting fraud combined with MAC being absolutely sick of being inundated with with emails crying "unfair!" because the writer of said email decided that they don't like something about someone else's entry, or they don't like the way the contest is being run, or they think their entry should be moved up on the page, or can they change their photo oh please oh please oh please.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually, the problem is that MAC grossly miscalculated the power and speed of the internet. People now are fairly tech savvy and it isn’t hard to see that MAC unfortunately didn’t factor that in when putting together the contest. Roving IP addresses and my space communities have skewed the way you can hold a “beauty contest”, if you will, on the internet. In addition, letting people post their pictures without proper oversight, is an open invitation for trolls who live for this sort of thing. Of course, people are going to be outraged when they perceive that they aren’t competing on a level playing field. Should people just shut up and suck it up? People aren’t going to do that, especially when some of them put a lot of effort into their submission. Sure you can blame the people for complaining about it and write it off, but the key point is that MAC failed to take into account the medium they were working in. That isn’t the contestants fault, well most of them, and they shouldn’t be browbeat for objecting to what obviously wasn’t a level playing field. Now it is and I think most people are happier with a random drawing.

I dare say MAC has now gained an awareness of how things work in cyber-MACland and will rethink future promotional contests, such as these.

wow, I wasn't planning on writing an essay on something like this, but there you have it.


----------



## redambition (Feb 1, 2008)

i don't think the complaints are the entire reason they've pulled the vote off the contest - but i am sure they have received a large amount of emails that aren't necessarily raising legitimate concerns about the contest - and this would have influenced the decision.

any online vote like this will always have a degree of voting fraud that can't be detected thanks to people who know how to work the system to avoid leaving tracks. MAC have shown that they were trying to monitor this by removing duplicate votes and trackable fraudulent votes... but this seemed to make people even more upset.

i have to agree that the random draw is probably the best way for them to go now - it'll remove any perceptions of unfairness and also will help alleviate all those emails being received by MAC. i can't help but think that some of the top entrants might be a bit cranky now though... being so close to winning a vote, only have the vote stopped.

you can't please everyone with these sorts of contests.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_i have to agree that the random draw is probably the best way for them to go now - it'll remove any perceptions of unfairness and also will help alleviate all those emails being received by MAC._

 
Well, then I think we’re in agreement on this. Our only difference of opinion is how we got there.


----------



## astronaut (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww I wish I would have entered then. I never bothered to enter because I knew I wouldn't win the "popularity" contest.


----------



## SMMY (Feb 2, 2008)

I maybe wrong, but I imagine MAC will try to do something to make amends to people who entered the contest legitimately. Perhaps a gift card or a special promotion code. Not that they have to, but it might help mend fences with some of their customer base and be the positive P R boast that MAC was hoping for with the Originals contest. MAC isn't the anti-christ, but like a lot of other large companies fairly new to the Internet, they have a learning curve. I'm sure the next promo will go much smoother. 

Stila had a similar situation during their cyber warehouse sale that went pretty badly. Things got rather heated between their customer base and them for a short while. They made an honest effort to rectify things by offering a special discount to Makeup Alley members. It was all very silly in retrospect, but does show that companies are beginning to realize that working with customers on the Internet, is vastly different than in a bricks n mortar store. Smart companies are  adapting and I'm sure MAC will do the same. Problems that occur here travel faster than by word of mouth and fairly soon the domino effect is in play. Instead of one upset customer complaining to a single sales clerk, you have thousands of woman on message boards and other Internet communities sharing their experience with thousands of other women maybe over a single issue. It would be an interesting study for a cultural anthropologist, I'm sure.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 2, 2008)

i noticed that 'no makeup' girl winning too and was like WTF :O theres something dodgy goin on i reckon..


----------



## COBI (Feb 2, 2008)

This is the message I get when I go there:

*NOTICE: The MAC Originals Contest has been modified in accordance with the Contest Rules. We regret that the MAC Originals Contest is unable to be executed as planned due to technical issues which affect the administration of the voting for the Contest. All eligible entries received will be included in a random drawing to award the prizes. Potential winners will be notified by February 15. *


----------

